# Devices that hold the phone on dashboard



## Sacha84 (Aug 19, 2016)

I was wondering where I could get the items that hold the phone on dashboard of the car. I have a galaxy j7

Thx


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I use an ac mount. I got it at auto zone or discount auto for 8.99.

My ac vents are not standard and i had to rig it with a zip tie, its been up over a year, no issues, works great. Galaxy S7


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine falls off with phone in it.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNYZIC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Mine falls off with phone in it.


I zip tied the base onto the vent, the cradle locks in


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Try the wizgear mount on Amazon. It's an AC vent mount but this suckered works, the magnet is strong as heck, phone never moves, ever, and I have the included carbon plate mounted on the inside of my phone backplate and it still is solid as a rock. Best $7 you can spend and it's a nice clean look.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cd mounts are the best, who uses CDs anymore? Fully secure and out of the way.


----------



## longwayhome67 (Sep 3, 2016)

Even though I have a mount, I'm going to use some of these suggestions. I initially bought a cheap vent mount that kept dropping my phone so I went and got one of the suction ones for the window. While it works great, I'm thinking of having a clear windshield again.


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

I hate the suction ones and they will wear out way too fast...go with a dash mount or vent mount


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

longwayhome67 said:


> Even though I have a mount, I'm going to use some of these suggestions. I initially bought a cheap vent mount that kept dropping my phone so I went and got one of the suction ones for the window. While it works great, I'm thinking of having a clear windshield again.


My wizgear magnetic vent mount has never dropped my phone... in fact, my phone has never even wiggled when I slap it on there and drive.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

I wanted the phone up high, but I have a dash cover so I couldn't use a suction cup mount. I don't like suction on the windshield. I ended up using a bean-bag mount, which works great for any dash. Doesn't slide or tip over.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014VWM1F4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## donkability (Jul 1, 2016)

what about a cup holder mount with a longer neck is there a good one out there? i have a cd mount i love but it wiggles loose once every couple weeks and worse now taking phone in and out for eats. I have also had to rig it with a couple nickles to make it get tighter in the cd slot. How high do those cup holder mounts get?


----------



## rubivroom (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a CD mount one myself that works great for me, I got it on Amazon for $10. (here's another one to check out) I place it upside down so it doesn't sit too high and get too much cold/heat on it from the a/c unit (I have a toyota corolla, cd is right under the air vents). Some cars don't have CD players these days so that may not work for you.

I didn't care for the air vent holder. I think it'll get too hot in the winter with the heat blowing on it. As for the dash mount or window mount, I don't care for those either since they clutter the view.


----------



## donkability (Jul 1, 2016)

ya i have a camary and really like the cd mount. it just wiggles loose, since eats started I am taking the phone in and out all day so it has became worse. i got the highest rated one on amazon, may need to just get a different one with a better design, I like it up right but it blocks the air and gets real cold, could be a problem with heat like u said and if i turn it upside down it blocks my radio screen. I am afraid the cup holder mount will sit to low cause the cd mount lets me see the screen and watch the road pretty easy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rubivroom said:


> I have a CD mount one myself that works great for me, I got it on Amazon for $10. (here's another one to check out) I place it upside down so it doesn't sit too high and get too much cold/heat on it from the a/c unit (I have a toyota corolla, cd is right under the air vents). Some cars don't have CD players these days so that may not work for you.
> 
> I didn't care for the air vent holder. I think it'll get too hot in the winter with the heat blowing on it. As for the dash mount or window mount, I don't care for those either since they clutter the view.


The phone can be a dangerous instrument if propelled by high velocity airbags or by sudden stops due to impact.
Every loose item in your car becomes a dangerous projectile in the event of an accident.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

proclipusa.com

Lots of ways to build one based on your car make/model/year/trim. Can be pricey but works flawlessly.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ram Mount works pretty good also.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is very similar to the one I use. I like the anti-slip dashboard weighted mounts (not the suction cup kind). It's fairly low profile on my dash and isn't a distraction, plus it allows the pax to see that you're following the nav directions.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018REWVHA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I have an expandable vent clip that works fine. People can see the phone and it's the only clip so far that fit my vents.


----------

